# OceanSwift synths now free



## SlHarder (Apr 16, 2021)

From discuss.cakewalk.com deals.

Doug Rintoul
Hey amigooooos! We decided to make ALL the products on Ocean Swift Synthesis FREE for everyone to enjoy! These were a labor of love and our babies, but since Yaron joined

NATIVE INSTRUMENTS

and Fernando started his company

Sounds2Inspire

we had little time and could not offer commitment to support our products. We would be very glad if people continue to enjoy them and be inspired by our sound and the passion we put into everything you can find there. Have a go! A HUGE, but I mean really HUGE thank YOU for everyone who supported our journey in so many ways, it was a wild ride and brought us both to where we are now. Ocean Swift, signing off!






Ocean Swift Synthesis 2021







oceanswift.net





--------------------

This is big. Windows only though.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 16, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> From discuss.cakewalk.com deals.
> 
> Doug Rintoul
> Hey amigooooos! We decided to make ALL the products on Ocean Swift Synthesis FREE for everyone to enjoy! These were a labor of love and our babies, but since Yaron joined
> ...


Wow there is quite a lot there. It is crazy how many free synths you can get these days that are really top notch.


----------



## SlHarder (Apr 17, 2021)

From Doug, "They are quite unique actually. Aeolian Meditation shines at doing Drones and is made for tweaking and experimenting with."


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2021)

I have the additive one with FM capabilities, which is quite decent as a matter of fact. I will fetch these!


----------



## ghobii (Apr 19, 2021)

These are surprisingly interesting. Not your typical subtractive synths.


----------

